# 4Lb LM



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

stopped at a private lake i have permission to fish after work yesterday to see if i could do any good and caught this nice 4lb fish on the first cast at the second rockpile i tried. he hit a 3/8 ounce chartruse w/ single colorado blade s/b. he must have slashed at it or just was a lil latharject on the strike b/c he was hooked under the mouth. when i set the hook i though i jus hooked a sunken log or something then it gave me a thump of the tail then dead weight ( i was still unsure if it was a fish) then i reeled down and started pullin again and got 2 tail thumps this time so i knew it was a fish, was definatly really weird. caught one other 3/4 or so lb lm. first time fishing open water for the year and not a bad first catch!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

let me know if you can see the pic i think my laptop is messin up all i see it a box with an X for the picture.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome man! Good job. It's fun as hell isn't it?


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Yea, the pics working. Nice fish!! Nice way to start the year off!


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

very pretty fish, I can't believe how dark it is! Nice job!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice! I got skunked yesterday...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

its possible he bit the blades. I had a smaller bass hit the blades of my spinnerbait last week. Hooked it in the chin. Its not real common but ive heard jimmy houston years ago talk about it happening sometimes.


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice fish cant wait to get into the larger bass cant seem to find one yet this year.


----------

